# The all new Barbolight V04



## Barbarin (May 29, 2017)

I'm proud to introduce you the all new Barbolight V04. Technically is a single 18650 flashlight with 4 modes, designed to produce the maximun efficiency on the smallest possible package capable of standing a 20 ATM pressure. Its output is purely flood light, with a color temperature of 4000ºK and and CRI higher than 80. Its intended use is for divers, cave divers, cavers... and everyone who needs a highly reliable flashlight producing a flood light with a high quality beam. 

It has 4 modes. Video (500 lm 2,5 hours), Explorer (140 lm, 7,5 hours), Xisco Mode (20 lm, 60 hours) and strobe (10 hours, 2 Hz). To cycle what you need is to switch on and off. 

Size is: 93 mm length and head diameter is 35 mm. Tailcap diameter is 24 mm. 

As you can see on the picture I'm using multiple LEDs, instead of a single one to get better results. Better heat dissipation and also improved light distribution. 







This is one of the intended uses. Here you can see it with a Barbolight goodman handle. 






Comparing its size to U15 and U04. 




[/IMG]

Here you are the runtime: 






By the way, "Xisco mode" is an homage to a customer and friend who tested our lights to the extreme. He has been using a pair of Barbolight U04 made almost 10 years ago, and still running strong and reliable. Those lights were with him during those many hours of darkness. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-39646386


----------



## noboneshotdog (May 29, 2017)

Wow. Nice light, and incredible story you had linked us to regarding your friend. So thankful it ended well.


----------



## egginator1 (Jun 6, 2017)

Nicely done! How does one go about purchasing one? I apologize if the answer was missed.


----------



## Barbarin (Jun 6, 2017)

egginator1 said:


> Nicely done! How does one go about purchasing one? I apologize if the answer was missed.



Thanks. It will be available in 4 weeks, approximately. 
Today we just confirmed the second version of the optoelectronics. More efficient and matched to what is needed. 

As you can see on "Explorer" mode is lower output than before, but still more than double than a fine tuned carbide lamp. Flux has been reduced a 20%, but runtime has increased a 33%. On high mode we have increased both, output and runtime.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 6, 2017)

Looks very nice. I'm interested as well. I've had your lights in the past, extremely well built as many here know.


----------



## Zandar (Jun 7, 2017)

Looking really good.


----------

